# Cheap (Screen Ward) scratch guards good ?



## techspark (Nov 24, 2010)

i hv been looking around for scratch guards for my touch screen phone and have come accross tons of Screen Ward branded scratch guards(all over ebay)...i js want to know ...can they be trusted...i know they are js around 100-150 bucks...so i m bit worried abt their quality...has any1 out here tried them...hows the experience...i don mind if they serve me for 6 months...my only concern is that they shouldnt spoil the screen of my new phone in anyway...pour your opinion guys


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

yes. they should be okay. there is no difference in screen guard that are sold for 100 bucks and those that are sold for some 300 bucks in branded stores.


----------



## PraKs (Nov 24, 2010)

Go with Screen Ward Or Adpo, Both are good,. Using it from 6 months.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ does it affects sensitivity in case of capacitive touchscreen? or is scratch guard recommended for touchscreen at all?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ does it affects sensitivity in case of capacitive touchscreen? or is scratch guard recommended for touchscreen at all?



unless your mobile has gorilla glass, you better use a scratch guard


----------



## techspark (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanx for ur suggestion guys... 


Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ does it affects sensitivity in case of capacitive touchscreen? or is scratch guard recommended for touchscreen at all?



yea..i hv the same query...all the new smartphones in the market claim that their touch screen is scratch resistant...atleast the htc model that i hv is definately scratch resistant...so in this case is a scratch guard really needed....does the glue under the scratch guard affect the screen in some way in the long term(especially the touch screen phones )  ?



desiibond said:


> yes. they should be okay. there is no difference in screen guard that are sold for 100 bucks and those that are sold for some 300 bucks in branded stores.



i agree...they all are the same...but i don understand 1 thing...if u know abt ZAGG invisible sheild...it costs 1000 bucks...i dont know whats so special abt it...i cant imagine spending 1k for a scratch guard...is it really worth the price...or js a mere slightly better scratch guard ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

desiibond said:


> unless your mobile has gorilla glass, you better use a scratch guard



another thing is, the cheap scratch guards leave a bad glue mark on the screen when removed (after they get scratched or get dirty). is it same with the so called "branded" ones? my friends use some cheap ones but most mobiles are non-touchscreen so really doesn't matters.



techspark said:


> yea..i hv the same query...all the new smartphones in the market claim that their touch screen is scratch resistant...atleast the htc model that i hv is definately scratch resistant...so in this case is a scratch guard really needed....does the glue under the scratch guard affect the screen in some way in the long term(especially the touch screen phones )  ?



carry your mobile with keys or some other metal stuff. its bound to get scratch. even the current mobile i own have resistant touchscreen but now its full of scratch  so nobody ready to buy it.



techspark said:


> i agree...they all are the same...but i don understand 1 thing...if u know abt ZAGG invisible sheild...it costs 1000 bucks...i dont know whats so special abt it...i cant imagine spending 1k for a scratch guard...is it really worth the price...or js a mere slightly better scratch guard ?



*maybe* its better. & don't affect sensitivity of a touchscreen in a big way. also *maybe* it doesn't gets tinted over time. or *may* remove cleanly without leaving any mark on the screen but still 1k is way too high.


----------



## techspark (Nov 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> another thing is, the cheap scratch guards leave a bad glue mark on the screen when removed (after they get scratched or get dirty). is it same with the so called "branded" ones? my friends use some cheap ones but most mobiles are non-touchscreen so really doesn't matters.


The glue mark is ok..i had an iphone and a fairly decent scratch guard(not cheap one)..it left some glue marks when i pulled it off...u can simply wipe the glue off a cloth..but again are there any more damages that the glue does other than leaving marks ?? since mine was an old 2g iphone..i din mind the glue but for new phone i better be sure that it doesnt do any major harm.?


> *maybe* its better. & don't affect sensitivity of a touchscreen in a big way. also *maybe* it doesn't gets tinted over time. or *may* remove cleanly without leaving any mark on the screen but still 1k is way too high.


i agree...1k is still too much


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

i not sure but the glue mayn't be as easy to remove as you told (in case of local cheap scratch guards). it remind me of the old tattoos we used to have with all those chewing gums. don't comes off easily & when old, gets dark & sticky. hope same not the case with sub100 bucks scratch guard.

else your fingers will get stuck to the screen next time you touch it


----------



## techspark (Nov 25, 2010)

any1 else using screenward...pls suggest !


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

I m not using any scratch gaurd but i hav my phone *Cold Laminated*!!! 

I feel no reduction in touch sensitivity.
And yeah no problem of sticky glue after removal of lamination.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ now whats that (cold Lamination)? little explanation please.

how much it cost?


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ its just like lamination- just it dont require your phone to go through lamination m/c(otherwise it wud get crushed ). A blower is used for laminating the thin plastic film on phone...
The quality of lamination depends on the experience of laminator. More the experience better the lamination...

The cost depends on two things:
1. full body lamination or just screen
2. what mobile do you hav? Expensive the mobile the more is the charge.
I got my Galaxy 3 (complete body)laminated in 200 bucks...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

NainO said:


> ^^ its just like lamination- just it dont require your phone to go through lamination m/c(otherwise it wud get crushed ). A blower is used for laminating the thin plastic film on phone...
> The quality of lamination depends on the experience of laminator. More the experience better the lamination...
> 
> The cost depends on two things:
> ...



WTH. if the mobile expensive they charge more. what policy is this. 

200 bucks is ok, if it works well & doesn't leaves any sign after you remove it


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^ They use this policy-

"expensive the mobile, heavy and loaded the pockets
heavy pockets, we can ask for more
for sake of his new mobile he gives money, we laminate his mobile
he happy, we even more happy"


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

killer policy


----------



## PraKs (Nov 25, 2010)

well I would say Use Screenguard not lamination.


----------

